# PC: CoD Modern Warfare 2 NAT-Typ offen - Verbindungsabsturz - Easybox 803



## popoklatsche (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute, 
ich habe folgendes (bekanntes) Problem:
Ich möchte gerne auf PC in dem Game *Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2* den *NAT-Typ offen* haben. Das habe ich zwar schon geschafft, aber dennoch wieder die Einstellungen im Router (DSL Easy-Box 803 A) zurückgenommen, da *nach etwa 10 Minuten Spielen* die sonst rotleuchtende Lampe des Routers auf blau springt, blinkt und somit *die Internetverbindung unterbrochen ist *und erst nach einer halben Minute ich wieder eine Internetverbindung habe.

Bei mir sah das ganze so aus zur Zeit, als der NAT-Typ offen war und nach 10 Minuten Spielen die Verbindung unterbrochen war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## zulu1024 (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn dein Router die Funktion "Port-Fordwarding " unterstüzt, versuche dort die Ports einzutragen. Vorraussetzung dafür ist aber eine statische IP des PC.


----------



## Eiche (9. Oktober 2010)

die einstellung findest unter extras ^^ UPnP brauchste
bei den ports und ip musste nix einstellen dafür


----------



## popoklatsche (9. Oktober 2010)

@zulu1024: wo kann ich denn sehen, ob mein router "Port-Forwarding" unterstützt, bzw. was genau ist denn das?

@zeffer: d.h. die ports und alles sind völlig egal? ich brauch bloß alle UPnP-Funktionen aktivieren?

Also schonmal danke für eure Hilfe, aber den NAT-Typ offen hatte ich ja schon, mein Problem ist, dass mein Router beim Spielen ca. alle 10 Minuten die Verbindung unterbricht und nach einer halben Minute wiederherstellt. Wisst ihr, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## zulu1024 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenne deinen Router leider nicht. Du musst dich einfach mal durch die Menüs deines Router klicken und nach Port Forwarding bzw. Portweiterleitung suchen. Dort musst du deine PC IP eintragen und den Port, welche das Spiel nuzt. Wenn du den Port nicht kennst kanst, du auch einen bereich von 1- 65535 eingeben. Wenn du keine möglichkeit hast Ports einzutragen,dann werden wahrscheinlich alle offen sein. Damit gehen die Datenpakete direkt auf deinen PC, ansonsten landen alle anfragen ja erstmal auf deinem Router.



popoklatsche schrieb:


> Also schonmal danke für eure Hilfe, aber den NAT-Typ offen hatte ich ja  schon, mein Problem ist, dass mein Router beim Spielen ca. alle 10  Minuten die Verbindung unterbricht und nach einer halben Minute  wiederherstellt. Wisst ihr, woran das liegen könnte?



Bist du dir sicher das der Router die Verbindung unterbricht? Hast du zum Router eine LAN oder Wireless Verbindung?


----------



## popoklatsche (10. Oktober 2010)

Ach das ist "Port-Forwarding". Das nennt sich bei mir "Port Mapping". Ja das hab ich schon gemacht mit meiner PC Ip und dem Port des Games. Zum Thema verbindung unterbrechen:
Ich bin über ein Lankabel verbunden. Hätte ich WLAN, könnte es auch nicht daran liegen, weil das Internetlämpchen plötzlich nicht mehr rot leuchtet sondern blau blinkt und somit keine Internetverbindung vorhanden ist. Das passiert einfach mitten im Spiel und sich vorher anzukündigen. 
Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann?


----------



## zulu1024 (11. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht hat dein Router/Modem einen weg. Wenn ein Reset Knopf vorhanden ist würde ich mal reseten. Ansonsten Firmware Update oder die Störhotline deines Anbieters mal wählen und denen das Problem erörtern.

E: Wie Schauts mit den Temperaturen aus? Liegt das ding neben einer Heizung? Wird der Router heiß?


----------



## popoklatsche (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab wohl die Lösung gefunden: Habe gestern mal die neuste Firmware raufgehauen. Seitdem gibt es keine Aussetzer mehr beim Spielen. 
Falls wieder irgendwas vorkommt, meld ich mich. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

